# How to program a new Viper V473V remote



## Brando1987 (Feb 25, 2015)

I lost my remote so I ordered a new one. I had a hard time finding the valet switch but found it after days of searching. I have read many things on google about how to program the new remote to work with the system, from my understanding 1. Open drivers door, 2.put key in ignition and turn to the on position, 3. locate valet toggle switch and push once and then hold it on the second time until the system chirps and then press the arm/disarm button to pair it. The problem is my valet switch seems not to be working no matter how many times I press the little button It wont chirp. Any ideas on what I could be doing wrong? Thanks and I appreciate any tips I get it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Open the driver door
Turn the key to the "on" or "run" position
Locate the valet switch (small black button under driver side of dash) and press once, release, then press again and hold
After the siren chirps one time press the lock button on the remote
The alarm will give you a unique confirmation tone
Turn the key off (the same unique tone will be heard again)


----------

